# 50 shades of grey...



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi ladies, 


I keep reading about this book-I went to asda and it was sold out  about 5 other women were searching for it too.


So ordered it to come today from Tesco.


Just wondered who is reading it?


I hope its good, the amount of people I hear talking about it.


I know its suppose to be abit raunchy, and that there is some1 called Mr Grey, I've stopped myself reading anymore about it so I can read it myself! 
Xx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hoping 

Ive read the first one and it is really good. It is raunchy but nothing too bad  
Im going to buy the next one when I am next in the supermarket. Everyone seems to be reading this just now, enjoy   xx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, 

I have read all 3 books, yep they are raunchy! But easy to read and addictive, great to take your mind of fertility stuff for a while   x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Lexi-perfect! Just what I need! Xx

Darl- yes I want all 3 not started with the 1st yet lol xx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hoping, I wished I'd saved them for my next tx now as would have been a great distraction


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi ladies! 
I bought the first book thinking it was just like any other book. And then I started reading it...   loool! It's heavy stuff. I think it good to be on clomid and reading it during the ovulation days! 

xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

Im on book 3 now and love them


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Lexi- I know think I've timed it perfectly  xx

Well I should be in bed reading my book, but I am in bed watching tv-had to get it delivered to db's work and he forgot to bring it home  grr! Hopefully tmr! Xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Im hoping to read them, i can get the lend of number 2 & 3.

Jillyhen


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

I just went to supermarket for the second one and surprise, surprise they have only got the first one and the third one! Just my luck, will be ordering online though, cant wait to get started on it


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Darl- I looked on ebay, and wow they are expensive compaired to the shops xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Amazon is good. I brought the first 2 from adsa then they sold out completely and so i brought the 3rd on amazon for £3.70 including postage  


I'm trying to pace myself through the last book as i don't want it to end!


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

There are some funny pics on ******** relating to 50 shades, you know the ones with words. Funny.
I shall order through amazon


----------



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have read the first one   
Everyone seems to be raving about these books, the first one I just couldnt put down, gonna buy the second one 2moro xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Lolly- oh that's good! I know where to buy number 2 from now  xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 
I read some time back that 50 Shades will be adapted into a film. Not sure how they will do it as they are always at it every 2 pages! But who do you think should act as Mr Grey! 

xxxx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Ryan phillepe or ryan gosling.   xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

I thought Ryan Gosling too!!!!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I've heard he is potentially Mr Grey, and that ana could be the girl from twilight (no idea of her name) xx


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Girls

Just finished reading the trilogy - bought the first book in Asda and then the 2nd & 3rd from Amazon - OMG!!!  Loved the books, even it it is a totally unrealistic story.  Lets just say dh has benefited from them too 

And Ryan Gosling to play Christian Grey...this just gets better & better! LOL
x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Love it!!! Almost finished the 1st book and can't wait to start the others    Very raunchy and not sure if it will make a good film but will have to go see it if they do make one. Just think I'll leave DH at home though, don't want him getting any ideas!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes miss bossy, we don't want our men building Red Room's Of Pain in the garden shed do we!


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Ladies I finished book 3 yesterday and I am now super depressed that my time with Christian is over its took me a week and a half to finish all three books I could not put them down.  Has anyone got any good books they can recommend just so I can take my mind of Mr Grey lol if not I am going to have to start from the beginning again and dont think my heart could take it.

They certainly are a great distraction from IF although I wouldnt recommend reading them whilst going through TX and having to abstain     

x x x x


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

I ordered my 2nd instalment last Fri from Amazon and it is still not here. Big sad face  
I would recommend anything by Linwood Barclay especially No Time for Goodbye.
Not kinky though   xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

These books must be a best seller!! I cant wait to read them...


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

My friend suggested 'water for elephants'. I haven't read it yet, but it is on my to do list. I have however, seen the film which was pretty good, but that might just be because it has Rob Pattinson in it!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I've heard they are best sellers, apparently outsold Harry Potter! 

Really trying hard not to read mine want it for when I am less busy, to keep my mind from TX but as said above probably not a great idea when we have to abstain  lol 

I have ordered number 2, going to order number 3 next week... Xx


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ooh not tried them yet as normally prefer crime/detective novels...although with all the hype I think I'll have to give it a go!!!

I read a really good book recently - Black Heart Blue - would recommend it (sorry can't remember authors name).
x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Just finished book one and a chapter in to book two. Can't wait til next weekend when DH is home so I can crack on with reading more! Totally hooked!


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Amazon have cancelled my order as I forgot bank details have changed  
I am going to get it when I am next in the supermarket as I am EAGER for a date with Mr Grey hehe
xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Got mine from Sainsburys, I think they were £4 each.  Bargain!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

OOh girls im dying to read these books..

Hubby bought me a kindle for my birthday so hopefully get on to amazon & get started..


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw girls

Got the kindle for my birthday and bought the 3 books from amazon for £8.99 absolutely loved them. CAnt wait for the film to come out.

Jillyhen


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Jilly- Glad u enjoyed them I am still keeping mine for 2ww its driving me mad just having the 1st two to read  xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I am on the third book  

Love em!! Has reawakened me   Forgot how it was to be sexy, wanted and doing   for fun! DH is glad I have read them


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello ladies

I've just finished the first and waiting on second/third, hopefully arriving tomorrow.

I just couldn't put the book down.  My hubby said it has ruined his life LOL  ,

Oh, I think Alexander Skarsgard would be excellent as Mr G.

xxx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Finally I have finished book 2! More of a storyline to this book but still alot of kinkiness hehe xx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Girls, when i saw this thread i just had to jump on board  i have read my first and second book and am now onto my third. I'm trying to read it as slow as i can don't want to finish it  ...lol heres a couple of trailers off y.tube for you ladies 











/links


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Omg love it! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Heres another by far these 2 get my vote 






/links


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Ryan Gosling totally gets my vote!!!


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

I prefer the first trailer and it looks good in black and white too   argh I'm so excited!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i've just ordered all 3 from amazon for £12 on your recommendations ladies!!


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, Ryan G gets my vote too. What a hottie


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Ladies,

I'd like to introduce you to Mr Christian Grey....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2170892/Fifty-Shades-Grey-Christian-Grey-photofit-Patrick-Dempseys-eyes-Brad-Pitts-jaw.html

 
/links


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I downloaded the sample of book one on my kindle, and it didn't give much away about the rest of the content.. then I spoke to my colleages about it and well, when one gave me this look and then said that she wasn't sure it was the type of book I should be reading, I had to buy it then!!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Im totally shattered, couldbt leave it down..


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Faithope, not quite my cup of tea but then I'm not sure if that's just because it's a pic.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I have my own image of him in my head and he does it for me


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

ha ha I'm not keen on the picture either! I'm thinking Matt bomer/Ryan G with a hint of Ian somerhalder and Christian bale thats my image in my head! I'm nearly 200 pages in on the last book, really trying to take my time as i don't want to finish it...ha ha


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

You man Ian Somerhalter is a dish


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Ahhhhhh......I was all for Ryan G, until my friend said her Mr Grey was Christian Bale....now I'm confused! Lool! Anyone watched Drive? Don't you think the gorgeous Ryan G portrays "quietly painfully damaged" well?! 
I am tempted to read the books again but I've been banned from bonking by the doctors! Might not tempt fate!


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Love_awaits...finally someone who agrees with me re the gorgeous Ryan G, now his name has been linked with Christian Grey I can't imagine anyone else playing him!!!

Would so not recommend you read the books again if you've been banned from


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

So, do we not have an actual official Mr Grey? I'm confused  is the film a definate or just something in the pipeline? X


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

They are thinking of turning it into a film. Goodness knows how lol.
Ryan G defo does has that pained look, he has to be Mr Grey. Dont know who would fit the female role. Maybe Amanda Seyfried? xx


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

They r def making a film the guy who directed social network has been signed up to direct it but no names yet for xian & ana


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Girls

I dont think Ryan Gosling has it, any pics that i have googled he doesnt look right.

Jillyhen


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Its the way he carries himself haha. I just think hes a hottie. Need to check out this Ian S dude.. alot of people are going for him as Mr Grey.. xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw Darlbag, ooh he is lush


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/entertainment/hollywood/news-interviews/Channing-Tatum-in-Shades-of-Grey-hopefuls/articleshow/14897197.cms

If it's Channing Tatum then I would need to wait until it was on DVD cos I would need some 'me' time  he is soooooo HOT!!!!!!

http://nataliemurphy.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/man-candy-monday-channing-tatum.html Check out the 4th pic-he's made for the role......

/links


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

The 1st set of pics didnt do him any justice, but the 2nd one's where delish


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG get the fans, think I'm going to have a melt down!   There are so many hot men out there, how can they make just one movie!


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

I totally agree ladies they are so many HOT men to play the famous MR.GREY!! i just hope that they pick good as i don't think a film will ever pull off the books to be honest, just hope they don't destroy the books by making some tacky film! lol but i'd still go watch it....


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Its defo one for a private viewing in our own homes haha x


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh I cant wait to see Magic Mike. Did you know its based on Channing Tatums days as a stripper in real life. Wow wow wow x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

and I have heard theres going to be a sequel to Magic Mike, bring it on!!  

Any recommendations for similar reads after finishing 50 Shades?


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi girls, going on hols on thurs and not sure what to read now I've read 50 shades! Any recommendations?  Xxxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

I went to watch Magic Mike yesterday. The boys were awesomely buffed but I thought the movie could have been a little bit better and more entertaining. Will be interesting to see what others think.  That guy from True Blood is lush!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Girls

A friend posted on ******** there is a book similar to 5 shades. Will check the name for you all.

Ive heard mixed reports for magic mike.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*jillyhen* It's not 50 Shades of Black and Blue is it?? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fifty-Shades-Black-Blue-ebook/dp/B007X5T4M0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342455492&sr=8-1 I have read it's awful  Theres many more 'knockoffs....'The storyline to Magic Mike could have been better, especially the ending, but who needs a storyline when you have that many fit bodies to perv over for an hour? 

/links


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey

The book is apparantly called bared to you!! Gonna have a wee look & see.

Jillyhen


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

There is one with some scottish humour. 50 shades of Glasgow haha x


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey girls i have just finished my 3rd book of MR.GREY!   i think I'm now intrested in reading something else, something similar has anybody got any suggestions??


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

whats 50 shades of black and blue? is it a spin off or just a fake? just found out my DH has been reading 50 shades of grey on the side!!!   dont really know what to say to that one!


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Little Miss Bossy - oh LOL.  Watch he doesn't start painting the spare room red!!!     xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Little missy bossy... Maybe he is looking for ideas!!
Im from northern ireland and there is apparantly a 50 shades of red,white & blue!!Interesting.
I had a glance at that bared to you & it seems very similar.

Jillyhen


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

The other 50 Shades are Parody's

I am going to look up Bared to you... I am really lost without Christian


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Faithope I'm also a little lost too without the lovely Christian   but i have been on amazon and just looked up this bared to up and read a few comments off other readers and it sounds very similar to 50 shades but no inner goddess throughout the book and its suppose to be better written and its about a rich guy and a women but they both have issues in this one, I'm deffo thinking of putting in a order! am lost now bit bored need something else to read!  

Little miss bossy omg i had to laugh at that Hun   sometimes i wish my DP would read it than he might start treating me like a princess   lol 

at the end of the last book its says until later and she the (author) thanks everyone does that mean she may bring out another book!!


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

I have heard that the author maybe writing the story from Christians point of view which I guess would carry on from the end of book three after finishing them I re read book 1 and 2 but I ahvent read book 3 again think I may have to kindle app bare to you and save it for my holiday.

Littlemissbossy I think it is quite sweet that your hubby has taken an interest in the book he maybe thinking of getting all Mr Grey all you lucky lady.

x x x x


----------



## sarevz87 (Aug 19, 2012)

bared to you is also a good story, even better considering its not all my inner goddess stuff every 5 mins..have finished bared to you and now waiting for the release date of reflected in you (the 2nd book)


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Ive just brought bared to you up to pg 16 going to get in to it over weekend! is it any good?


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I read Bared To You last month when I was on holiday in Spain, started it on the plane and finished it after 4 days, easy to follow, same type of   as 50, samey but good if you know what I mean


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I enjoyed readin Bared to you.

Ive read fifty shades 3 times.. Addicted or what!!


----------

